# Oglethorpe County - Big Tracks Hunting Club 2015-2016



## hicktownboy (Jan 18, 2015)

Big Tracks Hunting Club is taking applications for the 2015-2016 season. Your membership would run from March 1, 2015 through February 28, 2016. BTHC is one continuous 2997 acre tract of land mostly in Oglethorpe County. BTHC has strict trophy management practices and all members are expected to follow the antler and age requirements. Buck requirements are 130 gross inches (B&C or P&Y) OR four and a half years old based on jawbone aging done by QDMA biologists and/or trail cam evidence pictures. There are penalties for harvesting non-trophy bucks. BTHC follows all state mandated regulations. BTHC has a great population of deer, turkey, and hogs. We plant approximately 25 foodplots, some up to 3 acres, and put out protein feeders as a club during the offseason. BTHC has seven planned workdays throughout the year and each member is required to make at least two workdays of their choice.

Membership to BTHC for a new member is $1370 plus a one time initiation fee of $250 and includes spouse and children age 18 and under. We have a membership maximum of 35.

BTHC also offers an option of a clubhouse with all the amenities of home including water, power, central heat/air, full kitchen, full bath, beds, bunks, and a living room area. At the clubhouse site there is also a campsite for campers including water and power hookups. The cost to enjoy the BTHC clubhouse and campsite is $300 per member per year which includes power and water.

I would be more than happy to answer any questions via PM. 

If you want to ask any questions by phone please call 706-310-0088 and ask for Steve Scruggs. He can also schedule a time for you to come view the property.

Pictures of 2014 harvests will be added soon.


----------



## hicktownboy (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## meandmydog (Jan 18, 2015)

First year in club. seen a lot of deer. took this one. scored 132 7/8


----------



## Mossy Creek (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm interested. Please PM me with info. Thank you.


----------



## Padderatz (Jan 20, 2015)

Hey sound good any guest?


----------



## bw561737 (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm a member of this club as well. If it means anything to ya'll, last year was my first year and I can't wait for next season. If your looking for a non-partying, QDMA mindset club, this is the place. I drive 2 hours each way. Feel free to pm me with any questions. You'll get honest answers.


----------



## hicktownboy (Jan 21, 2015)

Padderatz said:


> Hey sound good any guest?



We offer a guest membership package for an additional fee but normal memberships do not include guests. Membership includes spouse and dependents under the age of 18.


----------



## bw561737 (Jan 22, 2015)

Just to be clear, guests are only allowed outside of deer season.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 22, 2015)

hicktownboy said:


> We offer a guest membership package for an additional fee but normal memberships do not include guests. Membership includes spouse and dependents under the age of 18.


You get married yet? I need a place to hunt


----------



## jbhsgs3699 (Jan 26, 2015)

TTT for a great club


----------



## meandmydog (Feb 8, 2015)

Put Feeders Out to do some hog hunting. This is all I get. tons of deer. I Guess its a good thing huh?


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 11, 2015)

As of right now we are currently full. Thanks for all that replied and sent pms. If you would like to fill out an application to be on our waiting list we would gladly accept it. Thanks.


----------

